# Emerson



## NGMmedia (Jan 2, 2010)

hey guys, i live in the Massachusetts and my dream is to go to Emerson College for film/tv production. I'm currently a junior in high school and I've been doing a bunch of things in the film/tv area. What things would you guys recommend for me to do, so my ressume looks good for Emerson?

any current Emerson students that can help me out?? or even anyone??


Here's my Youtube page...
http://www.youtube.com/user/NGMmedia

(I don't put all my videos on Youtube...)


----------



## zephyr568 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, I am currently a senior in MA and I was recently accepted to Emerson's film program. It's good that you are already active in film/tv. I didn't really have any experience with film classes or projects or anything so you're a step ahead there. But I can tell you that my GPA is 3.76 and my SAT is 2020. I also wrote a script and a couple essays for the application that turned out well. So all I can say is work hard, get good grades, start working on your application early, and maybe throw in some community service if you can. It all looks good, but good luck! I hope you get in!


----------



## cabinfever (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey zephyr, how long was your script? Mine's 5 pages and I'm worried it'll seem "too short" to them. It's also a comedy, which worries me that it might seem "unserious".


----------



## zephyr568 (Jan 16, 2010)

My script was only 5 pages also. I think that as long as the story is summed up, then the length isn't a big deal. My story was sort of a comedy too. It definitely wasn't serious anyway.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm a senior at Emerson currently interning in LA. What most film schools look for are candidates whom they see as most likely to succeed in the industry. Be modest about your goals, show good business acumen, and try to avoid the pretentious attitude that most film students have. Show them that they need you more than you need them. 

Emerson is a solid place. Good luck.


----------



## kangyutao (Jul 21, 2010)

The most important point in yoga for a beginner is to breathe correctly during the postures. In yoga you breathe in nyc asian escort and nyc asian escorts out through your nose in order to allow yourself to breathe more deeply. Breathing helps you get relaxed and it also helps you move more deeply into the poses. If you feel an area of nyc escort tension in your body, you can direct your breathe to that spot to help it release. If, at any time during a pose, you find that you cannot breathe deeply, either ease up or come nyc escorts out of the pose.


----------

